# How can you make scorpions and tarantulas spawn more often?



## Meloetta (Aug 11, 2014)

Summer is almost over and I haven't caught either of them. My town is littered with trees and that likely means I'll have a tough time finding them. Is there any way to get them to spawn better without cutting down everything? Should I save and continue to refresh the area, walk in circles around my town, have the net equipped?
I'm not sure and I can never find them.
Additional question: What time do they peak around? I've heard that the time they peak from is 12 AM to 3 AM.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 11, 2014)

You could try walking in and out of houses. That's also a way to refresh. And as for peak times, all I know is that they can spawn between 7 PM and 4 AM. When they have the highest chance to spawn, I don't know.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 11, 2014)

>start
>a
>down
>a
>repeat

- - - Post Merge - - -

also keep net in pockets


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 11, 2014)

The trick for me is:

This one is obviously too late, especially if you don't time travel, try to catch the tarantula ONLY in June. Scorpions don't spawn in June so you're more likely to catch it in June.

Catch the scorpion ONLY in September since tarantulas don't spawn in September.


----------



## Meloetta (Aug 11, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> >start
> >a
> >down
> >a
> ...



I'm not quite sure what you mean...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still haven't found one.


----------



## Ankhes (Aug 11, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> >start
> >a
> >down
> >a
> ...



What???


----------



## Meloetta (Aug 11, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> What???



I don't get it either.


----------



## Ankhes (Aug 11, 2014)

Meloetta said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean...



I have no clue what she means, either, and I'm in the same boat you are.  I NEED a tarantula and a scorpion!  I lurk and lurk for them but only ever seen a tarantula twice and couldn't catch it.  It saw me (my net wasn't even out) and ran away.  Ugh...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 11, 2014)

Meloetta said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean...





Ankhes said:


> What???



do that button combination in that order in-game

it should be clear what I'm saying is spam save and continue


----------



## Ankhes (Aug 11, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> do that button combination in that order in-game
> 
> it should be clear what I'm saying is spam save and continue



I hope so.  I'll...try?  I'm not a kid so maybe I'm just not up on that sort of wording for something.  I'm one of the oldest members here so maybe that's why it doesn't yet make sense.


----------



## Crystiesc (Aug 11, 2014)

Chopping trees works, as much of a pain as it is. It forces the game to spawn only ground/air bugs.

1:00am was most common for them to appear in my town.

Scorpions are easier for me. They stop their attack phase when you freeze. Tarantulas don't quit!


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 11, 2014)

this isn't advice but omg I always freak out when I see the tarantulas! it's like real life. my heart starts racing and I just freak out. the last two times I saw one, I was completely unprepared, so as I tried to equip my net, they disappeared ugh. it didn't help that there were a bunch of trees around so I couldn't see well. 

the first time, I tried, failed, and it killed me (getting attacked by tarantulas is just the funniest thing)


----------



## Ankhes (Aug 11, 2014)

Crystiesc said:


> Chopping trees works, as much of a pain as it is. It forces the game to spawn only ground/air bugs.
> 
> 1:00am was most common for them to appear in my town.
> 
> Scorpions are easier for me. They stop their attack phase when you freeze. Tarantulas don't quit!



That just may help me.  I have a fair amount of trees in my town.  I hope it helps Meloetta.  I don't want to lose all my trees...but I do need those two.

(I still don't get that button-order-in-game thing... Hit the "Start" button?  Won't that be...catastrophic? And there is no ">" key on the DS either.  Okay...I'm officially too old for this tip.  Lol!)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 11, 2014)

> isnt a button prompt its a bullet point (basically)


----------



## Ankhes (Aug 11, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> > isnt a button prompt its a bullet point



Ugh...sorry.  I hate saying this phrase, but "back in my day" a bullet point was not that key.  It was an actual dot and some companies had us type (on actual manual typewriters) an asterisk.  Your post does make a bit more sense now.


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 11, 2014)

No, not age ... Just unclear instructions ... I have had them spawn whether I am holding my net or not ... In my town they tend to spawn around my main square where my big tree is ... I just caught one two nights ago ... I saw it, immediately went into sneak mode, tiptoed a few steps and BLAMMO! Caught the little sucker! Was quite proud of myself! Lol


----------



## Ankhes (Aug 11, 2014)

The Pennifer said:


> No, not age ... Just unclear instructions ... I have had them spawn whether I am holding my net or not ... In my town they tend to spawn around my main square where my big tree is ... I just caught one two nights ago ... I saw it, immediately went into sneak mode, tiptoed a few steps and BLAMMO! Caught the little sucker! Was quite proud of myself! Lol



Oh, thank you, hon!  (((HUG)))  For a minute there I thought it WAS my age!  Those instructions, tbh, are still Greek to me.  Anyway, I'll try the large spaces like the main square.  It is tiled, but I think they spawn near them and I know they can walk on them because one of the two I have seen in my entire life (my town is really tarantula-challenged) walked on patterns.  But I don't have many patterns and am not over-loaded with trees.  Still, cutting down trees may also help.  

I've only seen the two and one bit me as soon as I drew my net and the other ran into flowers so fast it was a blur.  A bit creepy, actually.  Still, I'm determined.  I'm so glad you got one!  I really want to be a pig and get 2.  One for the Museum and one for myself as a "pet."  Just to remind myself someday that I actually did it.


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 11, 2014)

They are creepy little bugs! But, the tarantula freaks me out more than the scorpion! Lol


----------



## Ankhes (Aug 11, 2014)

The Pennifer said:


> They are creepy little bugs! But, the tarantula freaks me out more than the scorpion! Lol



Yeah...fat and thick and faster than sound.  My screen blacked out almost before I knew what was going on.  Lol!  I'm proud of you!  I hope that meloella and I can report success soon.

Last year at my Fireworks show I saw a scorpion but it bit me, too.  I'm just not stealthy enough yet, I guess.


----------



## Crystiesc (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes, it's a lot of work to chop the trees. I replanted as I went which gave me three nights of hunting.  I caught three scorpions and saw three tarantulas, but they all attacked me or dove into the river. 

I'm still missing the tarantula. . But my town is in February now. I'll have to wait. (I only tt forward one day at a time in my main town, to play several days in one night since soon I'll be too busy with work...)

I think the tarantula and the mole cricket are my last two to catch. I can hear mole crickets, but have difficulty figuring out where to dig.


----------



## Ankhes (Aug 11, 2014)

Crystiesc said:


> Yes, it's a lot of work to chop the trees. I replanted as I went which gave me three nights of hunting.  I caught three scorpions and saw three tarantulas, but they all attacked me or dove into the river.
> 
> I'm still missing the tarantula. . But my town is in February now. I'll have to wait. (I only tt forward one day at a time in my main town, to play several days in one night since soon I'll be too busy with work...)
> 
> ...



That's odd in a way for me - I dig like crazy and get lucky and catch mole crickets fairly easily.  I just turn up the sound and when they are loud dig two or three holes, but make sure I can dodge around them in case one of them is the right one, and then I get them.  I always keep one in my cabinet because some villager always wants one.  

But the trees...it will be worth it.  They can easily be replanted.  And now that I think of it, I can replant them better.  Right now I have a couple of sections that look good but others that are random and sloppy.  Get rid of those and I may have better luck.  Do you know if it's true that picking up flowers helps them spawn?

I'm sorry your tarantulas commit suicide by drowning.  That must be frustrating.  My two each got a chunk out of me.  Ugh!  I hope they bloat!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 11, 2014)

The Pennifer said:


> They are creepy little bugs! But, the tarantula freaks me out more than the scorpion! Lol



but tarantulas are adorable


----------



## Ankhes (Aug 11, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> but tarantulas are adorable



You know, I don't know if you're kidding or not, but in RL they are fascinating.  I will only stroke or touch them in a tank, tho.  I can't bring myself to let one walk on me, but they are almost...hypnotic.  

Pennifer, you should have your mayor wear a tee shirt with a tarantula on it.  Lol!  J/K.  Seriously, I am proud of you!  (I also need more TBT for your awesome Island Shop...  )


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm 100% serious

they're especially adorable in-game


----------



## Ankhes (Aug 11, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm 100% serious
> 
> they're especially adorable in-game



Well, if I get a chance to see one long enough without blacking out, I'm sure I'll agree with you!  LMAO!


----------

